# CAAD12 vs EVO?



## fdghsrtws (Dec 17, 2006)

I've narrowed my purchase down to a CAAD12 Ultegra or the EVO 105. Has anyone ridden the bikes back to back? I plan to test ride both of them in the next few weeks, but any input would be welcome.

I'm also going to upgrade the wheels to carbon clinchers and add a stages powermeter, this will end up being my winter/spring training bike.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

If you run wide carbon clinchers on a SuperSix Evo, you'll want to stick with 23c tires. Some 25c tires have clearance issues, and you definitely won't be able to run 28s. I'm fairly certain the CAAD12 is more forgiving in this regard.

I'd probably go with the CAAD12.


----------

